# questions about heat....



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

when does a bitch normally go into heat? 
and when they do what do yall usally do with them if they are inside and not spayed?
or is it better to spay em before heat idk i have heard alot of different opinions... any advice? i think my bitch is going into heat pretty soon but idk never had a female dog or a dog in general. would be appreciated


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Usually at around 6 months old.

If she's inside and not spayed... get used to mopping up!

If she's not being shown or bred there's no problem getting her spayed before she comes into season. Or you could wait until after if she's getting close now.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they can come into heat from 6 months to a little over a year is typical for 1st heat, my girls all came in around 7 months , and then it can be 4-6 months after that , mine come in around every 4 months were as a friend of mine his female comes in heat every 6 months so may vary a little depending on the dog.
When my girls are inside I use huggies or any disposable diaper just cut a hole in them for there tail { the puppy ones in the pet store are alot more expensive this is just more cost efficient}. Others use normal underwear and use a liner inside them probably a little more cost effective then my method but i prefer mine .


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

how long do they go into heat for?... what if i leave her in a kennel outside?...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can leave her in a kennel if it is properly set up for her ie: proper shelter for her to get away from the elements, proper food and water , secure enough to keep her in and not able to escape or to allow a male to get in { I have heard storys that males have tied with females through chain link fencing in dog runs , never seen it but heard storys} so make sure the area around the run will be safe from males. I just bring mine in they spend most of the time inside it really isnt that bad they dont bleed a ton atleast mine dont the diapers work great and mine dont seem to mind them at all havent had them take them off at all. Id be more inclined to crate inside then leave them outside { I worry about theft here so mine arent outside when im not awake or home}


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

as for how long it lasts its average 3 weeks , one of my females is closer to 2 weeks usually maybe a couple days more. if it seems like the bleeding has stopped around 2 weeks still keep her contained for the full 21 days as she may still be in heat , just to prevent anything.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

well i would really love to show her... but i just dont know how or where to go about that... ive also heard it is better to spay them after heat oppose to before to let some kind of vitamin into their system.. but idk any of you ever hear that before? i wanna see what shes gonna look like at her full peak before i decide if i want to breed her or not, or spay her. shes honestly a GREATT bitch. which is also why i wanna show her aswell.

the kennel would be one of those portable wire crate... and she will be looked over for the whole time... but am i reallyy gonna have to deal with a bitch (sorry females) for a whole 21 days bleeding and staying alive lol ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL it isnt that bad, easy when you dont have a male around to have to rotate and listen to him cry and whine for 21 days lol. 
What registry is she with , if you want to show we could probably help you locate some shows near you { up my way they seem to be done for the winter, but there looks to be alot in the states going on still} get back with the registry and what area you are in maybe someone can let you know about some shows or even fun shows to try her out in.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

and for the portable wire crate they arent that indestructable a dog could easily get it apart to get in if really wanted. I wouldnt leave her outside in that not only for that reason but second it really isnt big enough. Id bring that inside and use the diapers , you could crate her inside where its a better temp and safe from outside dogs. JMO.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeah i probably am gonna do that.. the diaper thing... because shes already always inside and putting her outside would probably stress her making her think ima leave her outside from now on lol i dont wanna do that. but idk this is my first dog and first female obviously lol and idk what to do around that time lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

other then the diaper nothing really to do , you dont have males in the house right? other then that just walk onleash and try and avoid areas with lose dogs for obvious readons. My girls kinda lose there appetite during that time dont know if they all like that but I noticed a change in there eating habits. With it being her 1st heat she may follow you around alot Luna got real clingy with us around the time she got her 1st heat Ithink she was feeling a change and wasnt sure what was going on just needed attention lol. Like I said it really isnt a big deal especially if she is the only dog you dont have the crate and rotate thing with males you have to do . The worst part here when my girls go into heat is listening to the males whine and cry its sooooo annoying lol.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

how am i suppose to know when exactly shes gonna start?...

i dont want her bleeding all over the place with out me knowing lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you will see her get puffy usually a week or so before the bleeding starts but keep an eye on it. How old is she now? is she puffy at all back there? no way to tell exactly when so just have to keep an eye on her when she puffs up a bit , you could always diaper her a few days after you notice the swelling, not like the diaper will hurt her if put on early. They also dont bleed a whole lot its more drops { atleast my dogs it isnt heavy really}


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

o ok... i dont know what it would look like lol ive never had a bitch... i am noticing it is getting slightly bigger then before but not swollen.. it looks fat lol and she just turned 7 months


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya it will look fat and puffy looking , id keep an eye on her she could come into heat anytime between now and a lil over a year is average. you may also notice her cleaning it alot and turning around to look at it and there may be some bahavioural changes,more clingy to you or loss of appetite so keep an eye out for any of that.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

actually i have been seening that alott.. shes been cleaning it alot, but it is also getting wide..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like she is comming into heat if its getting bigger and she is cleaning it alot, watch her close .


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

there are so many opinions on if you should do it before or after. I have heard so many arguments. On males, most people say to wait until after 2 years old. On females, some say if you are going to do it, do it before they go into heat because they can get certain types of mange or other infections in their flaps, etc based on the cycle. Its really your own opinion and choice, but if you don't want to have to deal with the cycle, just get her spayed. there is more risk spaying WHILE in heat, so looks like you may have missed your window. If you are showing her, she can't compete some things, so you might want to check the rules in what you're interested in getting her doing.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeah thats what im talking about ive heard a few different opinions lol idk what to know ive never had experience... but i guess im about to get some lol 

if im not gonna have to deal with her bleeding for 3 weeks being spayed... shes gonna be spayed then lol :clap:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya if she is spayed there is no bleeding. Just sounds like she is so close to going into heat wait atleast a few weeks after she has come out of heat to get her fixed. having her fixed while she is in heat or just comming out or into heat can have some health risks. Most reputable vets wont spay a dog in heat unless there is a medical emergency which requires it.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

lol im just being honest  but yeah i decided to just go ahead and put her through the shame haha 

i came home and noticed she had some sort of discharge idk if it was a sign or what but i put it on her


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww sweet pup! lol She wont even look at the camera


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

thank you... shes gettin big too faastt!!  lol 7 months she weighs 48 lbs nothing but muscle is growing on her


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol poor girl , mine were so embarassed when we 1st did that. Pep wouldnt move for like an hour just stood there looking at us , was like she was afraid to move or something LOL.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

no at first she was getting scaared for me to put it on, but when i took the picture she was just stancing lol i told her to


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

she started today!:/ lol 
my only problem is the pampers im using for her at almost to small.

so how lonng am i gonna have to use pampers on her usually ? lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I use diapers for my adults I buy size 6 or 7. but you can use underwear if it works better for you or get the reusable doggy diaper its cloth or something , just stick a maxi pad in it to soak it up. the diapers work for my dogs but if it isnt working for her there are other options.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

well they are working... i think i need to find a 7. 

as of changes.. i am noticing that she is getting way more temperamental, towards everything but me.. lol i like it but at the same time, i want everything to be ok when shes a year old listening all the time shes looking good so far.

thanks for yalls help by the way!


----------

